
Ask HN: Who Is Investing? - Kinnard
Who is investing right now?<p>Companies all the way up to and including AirBnB and beyond are hurting right now while some companies like Zoom and Slack are exploding.<p>Some early stage companies are on the brink of raising for their first time while lots of more mature companies are hurting and in need of capital.<p>As founders and companies and the world navigate this crisis, startups still need access to capital— many to fight the crisis directly.<p>Share your information if you are writing checks <i>right now</i>:<p>Format:
  Focus (BioTech, Social, Wearbables, Crypto, etc.):<p><pre><code>  Stage (Pre-seed, Early, Middle, Late):

  Average Deal Size:

  # of Deals you want to close in next ~3 Months:

  Remote OK?:

  Angel&#x2F;VC&#x2F;Syndicate?:
  
  Website(if any):
</code></pre>
Based on Who Is Hiring?:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22665398<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22465474
======
Amir6
This is a great thread. I do not have any investments in the levels you
mentioned but would love to see (specially at this time of volatility) what
the capital flow is going towards. There can also be a thread on people
looking for investment (maybe seed level small deals at least) for potential
investors to reach out to.

